# EMAAR IN OMAN



## burjdubai (Oct 5, 2004)

Does anyone know about Emaar's Projects in Oman. 

I heard they are planning 2 big projects


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

I have no idea, all that I know is that EMAAR is expanding in the middle east. To be honest, they haven't released any information about them. You can check the EMAAR website, might have some info.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

well, there are some things going on
i've read it somewhere but can't find it anymore

i guess i was not that much interested :|


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

If EMAAR continues to grow at this rate, Abbar could be one of the richest men in the world in a decade's time.


----------



## SkylineTurbo (Dec 22, 2004)

Is EMMAR going to expand into Pakistan or India in sometime (after the expansion of the Middle East)?


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

blackadder said:


> Is EMMAR going to expand into Pakistan or India in sometime (after the expansion of the Middle East)?


 they already are in India read an article about a massive golf estate simmilar to emitrates hills they are doing there


----------



## SkylineTurbo (Dec 22, 2004)

^ Oh, thanks.


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

i am sorry, but how would abbar be one the richest men if emaar continues to grow, Shk mhmd owns everything , emaar and nakheel, so abbar is just an employee


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

DarkBlueBoss said:


> i am sorry, but how would abbar be one the richest men if emaar continues to grow, Shk mhmd owns everything , emaar and nakheel, so abbar is just an employee


lol right.

I heard that Nakheel is named for Shiekh Mohammed eldest 4 sons. While Dubai holding by him unlike Emaar which is only 33% owned by the government.


----------

